# Question About "Lease to Own"



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Basically the buyer makes payments on the horse and the responsibility of the horse is shared between buyer and seller. The buyer is "leasing" the horse but the payments are applied towards the purchase price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It means that you set a price for horse, and give her a certain amount of time to pay it off. If she can't or won't pay off the agreed upon amount, you take the horse back and consider any payments she made as a lease.

However, in order for something like this to work, you have to make sure you have an ironclad contract spelling out EVERYTHING. Make sure that the contract is not only witnessed but notarized, and both lessor and lessee get a copy. That way, nobody can say they didn't understand the full terms.

Generally a lessee will pay for everything on the horse, including medical care. However, a regular lease precludes them from deciding on euthanasia, which will be left up to the decision of the actual owner.

A lease to own situation is different, in that the lessee usually takes on all the responsibilities of the animal, up to and including euthing.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys!! That helped a lot!


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

"Lease to Own" in this situation probably means this person cannot afford to buy your horse...

I would be VERY cautious about entering into this sort of agreement over a horse. As the seller - you are the one most likely to get scr*wed.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah Daisy, i told her i wasnt willing to do this. Ive got a few people interested and i dont feel comfortable having my horse leave my possesion till i have the money


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, unless you trust this person explicitly, and even if you do, I don't really like the whole lease to own thing.


----------

